# Anyone seen a bag similar to this one??



## s_rae22 (Jul 25, 2005)

I love this bag, but not the price!

http://store.shopbop.com/item.jsp?it...category=KOOBA

Anyone seen something similar for much, much less? Like $100 or less? In black preferably. I know it's probably a longshot...Thanks!


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 25, 2005)

errm.. WOW that's a pretty bag! i LOVE the color! haven't seen one like it but i just had to comment!!!


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jul 25, 2005)

o i love it!! 

try fashionknockoffs.com i think it is.


----------



## s_rae22 (Jul 25, 2005)

Well, I found this one..but suede? I dunno how I feel about suede...what do you think?

http://www.lushfashions.com/index.php/cPath/46_55

I really wanted black too since it goes with everything   :|


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jul 25, 2005)

ha, i was just going to tell you lushfashions.com i saw the ad is US weekly w/the purse you wanted!!!


----------

